# ارجو ممن لديه معلومات عن محركات ال caterpillar



## jebrill (4 ديسمبر 2007)

الرجاء المساعدة في صيانة موتورات ال caterpillar وخاصة الجرافات 
وهل توجد كتب تشرح عمل هذه المحركات


----------



## اسلاماسلام (22 نوفمبر 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t35868.html?highlight=caterpillar


----------



## اسلاماسلام (22 نوفمبر 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t88498.html?highlight=caterpillar


----------



## ابوشامة (23 نوفمبر 2008)

شركة كتربللر تورد مع كل منتج من انتاجها ( لوادر - حفارات - بلدوزرات - موتورجريدرات .....) الكتالوجات الاتية :-
1 - كتالوج الصيانة والتشغيل ( User manual) 
2 - كتالوج قطع الغيار ( Spare parts book)
3 - كتالوج الاصلاح ( Shop manual) 
ويمكنك الرجوع الى الوكيل للحصول على ما تريد


----------



## اسلاماسلام (23 نوفمبر 2008)

caterpillar sis
جميع كتالوج caterpillar


----------



## mahmouduae (16 يناير 2009)

انا عندي برنامج كاتربيللر 2007 اذا كنت ترغب بالحصول عليه فيه كتالوجات وارقام جميع المعدات وطرق صيانتها


----------



## haitham0058 (16 يناير 2009)

ماذا تريد بلطبط في المحرك


----------



## haitham0058 (16 يناير 2009)

الميكانيك واحد والمحرك واحد ولكن يتلف الحجم
فيا اخي محرك الكاتربلر والكوماتسو والفولفو كل المحركات نفس نظرية العمل مضاف اليها بعض التحسينات


----------



## ahmeds_2009 (16 أغسطس 2009)

أخي محمود ما هي كيفية الحصول على برنامج الكاتربلر هذا هل من الممكن رفعة


----------



## deghidy (16 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا باش مهندس


----------



## mtmt20052005 (16 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن اخى وضع البرنامج لنستفيد منه عن نقل الحركة لدمبر 769 ومخطط الكهرباء الخص به


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
................................


----------



## haani (27 أغسطس 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية و شكرا الك


----------



## husam anbar (28 أغسطس 2009)

على الموضوع التالي
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t35868.ht...ht=caterpillar*


​


----------



## mhabasaad (13 ديسمبر 2009)

ابحث عن كتلوج مولد كتتر بلر بلفيديو


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (9 ديسمبر 2010)

مساكم الله بلخير 
ياجماعة هل احد من كم يدلني كيف اوجد كتلوجات كتر بلاير او برنامج يضكم ذالك وشكران


----------



## cat man (10 ديسمبر 2010)

عزام محمد عمر ناجي قال:


> مساكم الله بلخير
> ياجماعة هل احد من كم يدلني كيف اوجد كتلوجات كتر بلاير او برنامج يضكم ذالك وشكران


 
هنا
http://ebiedyousif.net/vb/f42.html


----------



## حميده كريم حميده (19 يناير 2011)

اخوانى الاعزاء بارك الله فيكم اريد كتالوج بلدوزر انترناش


----------



## waelgharam (10 مايو 2011)

شكرا أخي


----------



## sskarroum (11 مايو 2011)

jebrill قال:


> الرجاء المساعدة في صيانة موتورات ال caterpillar وخاصة الجرافات
> وهل توجد كتب تشرح عمل هذه المحركات




انظر هنا أخي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t240473-6.html


----------



## عبدالله لريل (24 فبراير 2012)

ارجوا المساعدة ، أبحث عن ( Manual Book ) لمحرك كاترابيلر C15 .C18 .C27 
وكذلك حفارات البترول ، وهل توجد مواقع خاصة بالحفارات.


----------

